

Scott Aaronson on Walter Lewin - sweettea
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2091

======
bsaul
This behavior is the direct result of the political correctness and
prudishness reigning in the US, that make sometimes people in this country
behave in the most bizarre way. I suppose that if this professor commited mass
murder, his courses would probably still be there, because absolutely anyone
would immediately understand that publishing a man's _work_ does usually not
endorsing his private behavior (as long as the work itself has no relation to
his behavior).

Same reason why we still play Chopin's waltzes or read Celine's novels,
eventhough both were pathologicaly antisemitics.

------
avmich
Great post. However at the very end I wondered if such an esteemed professor
should mention Soviet Union the way he did it. It was a big and diverse
country.

